# HP recalls cameras over fire hazard



## JimGo (Jun 7, 2006)

I know there are a lot of people here with digital cameras, and I know HP makes some fairly popular cameras, so I thought I'd pass this on.  The story is from http://www.cnn.com/2006/TECH/ptech/06/06/hp.recall.reut/index.html

WASHINGTON (Reuters) -- About 679,000 Hewlett-Packard digital cameras are being recalled worldwide because they can cause some batteries to overheat when the camera is connected to an AC adapter or docking station, posing a fire hazard, U.S. regulators said Tuesday.

Hewlett-Packard Co.is recalling HP Photosmart R707 digital cameras after receiving one report of a camera catching fire. No injuries have been reported, the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission said.

The cameras were sold at electronic, computer, camera and online stores nationwide from August 2004 through April 2006 for between $250 and $400.

About 224,000 cameras in the United States are being recalled, according to the agency.

The agency said consumers should stop using the recalled cameras and contact the company for a firmware update that prevents the camera from applying a charge to a non-rechargeable battery.

The update can be downloaded on Hewlett's Web site, HP.com, or consumers can contact the company directly at (866) 304-7117.

Consumers should not use single-use, non-rechargeable batteries until they have completed the update, the agency said.


----------

